# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  قصه انجليزيه قصيره مترجمه رائعه

## mohamed73

هذه قصة جميلة فيها حكمة رائعة أتمنى ان تنال إعجابكم  
قصة انجليزية مترجمة    
خرجت إمرأة من منزلها فرأت ثلاثة شيوخ لهم لحى بيضاء طويلة وكانوا
جالسين في فناء منزلها.. لم تعرفهم .. وقالت لا أظنني أعرفكم ولكن
لابد أنكم جوعي ! أرجوكم تفضلوا بالدخول لتأكلوا.  
A woman came out of her house and saw three old men with long
white beards sitting in her front yard. She did not recognize
them. She said "I don't think I know you, but you must be hungry.
Please come in and have something to eat."   
سألوها: هل رب البيت موجود؟
Is the man of the house in home?" they asked .   
فأجابت :لا، إنه بالخارج.
" No", she replied. "He's out ."   
فردوا: إذن لا يمكننا الدخول.
"Then we cannot come in", they replied .   
وفي المساء وعندما عاد زوجها أخبرته بما حصل.
In the evening when her husband came home, she told him what had
happened   
قال لها :إذهبي اليهم واطلبي منهم أن يدخلوا!
"Go tell them I am in home and invite them in."   
فخرجت المرأة و طلبت إليهم أن يدخلوا.
The woman went out and invited the men in ..   
فردوا: نحن لا ندخل المنزل مجتمعين.
"We do not go into a House together!" they replied .   
سألتهم : ولماذا؟
"Why is that?" she asked .   
فأوضح لها أحدهم قائلا: هذا اسمه (الثروة) وهو يومئ نحو أحد أصدقائه،
وهذا (النجاح) وهو يومئ نحو الآخر وأنا (المحبة)، وأكمل قائلا: والآن
ادخلي وتناقشي مع زوجك من منا تريدان أن يدخل منزلكم !
One of the old men explained : "His name is Wealth," he said as
pointing to one of his friends, and said, pointing to another one
, "He is Success, and I am Love ." Then he added, "Now go in and
discuss with your husband which one of us you want in your home .."   
دخلت المرأة وأخبرت زوجها ما قيل. فغمرت السعادة زوجها وقال: ياله من
شئ حسن، وطالما كان الأمر على هذا النحو فلندعوا (الثروة) !. دعيه
يدخل و يملئ منزلنا بالثراء!
The woman went in and told her husband what was said. Her husband
was overjoyed . "How nice!" he said . "Since that is the case, let
us invite Wealth. Let him come and fill our home with wealth !"   
فخالفته زوجته قائلة: عزيزي، لم لا ندعو (النجاح)؟
His wife disagreed . "My dear, why don't we invite Success?"   
كل ذلك كان على مسمع من زوجة ابنهم وهي في أحد زوايا المنزل
.. فأسرعت باقتراحها قائلة: أليس من الأجدر أن ندعوا
(المحبة)؟ فمنزلنا حينها سيمتلئ بالحب!
Their daughterinlaw was listening from the other corner of the
house. She jumped in with her own suggestion : "Would it not be
better to invite Love? Our home will then be filled with love ."   
فقال الزوج: دعونا نأخذ بنصيحة زوجة ابننا!
"Let us heed/follow our daughterinlaw' s advice," said the
husband to his wife !   
اخرجي وادعي (المحبة) ليحل ضيفا علينا!
"Go out and invite Love to be our guest."   
خرجت المرأة وسألت الشيوخ الثلاثة: أيكم (المحبة)؟ أرجو أن يتفضل
بالدخول ليكون ضيفنا
The woman went out and asked the three old men , "Which one of
you is Love? Please come in and be our guest ."   
نهض (المحبة) وبدأ بالمشي نحو المنزل .. فنهض الإثنان الآخران وتبعاه
!. وهي مندهشة, سألت المرأة كلا من (الثروة) و(النجاح) قائلة: لقد
دعوت (المحبة) فقط ، فلماذا تدخلان معه؟
Love got up and started walking toward the house. The other two
also got up and followed him. Surprised, the lady asked Wealth and
Succes "I only invited Love ; Why are you coming in?"   
فرد الشيخان: لو كنت دعوت (الثروة) أو (النجاح) لظل الإثنان الباقيان
خارجاً، ولكن كونك دعوت (المحبة) فأينما يذهب نذهب معه .. أينما توجد
المحبة، يوجد الثراء والنجاح.!
The old men replied together : "If you had invited Wealth or
Success, the other two of us would've stayed out, but since you
invited Love, wherever He goes, we go with him. Wherever there is
Love, there is also Wealth and Success."
__________________

----------

